# Bell Stoker Vs Bell Super



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

If I can get the Bell Super for $14 more than the Bell stoker is it worth it?

I heard the Bell Stoker has a similar design to the Bell super but lighter and has bigger vent holes. While the Super has the visor adjustment, more vent holes but lower air flow.

Anyone with experience with both helmets please chime in!!


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I would definitely say yes. I have a Stoker and like it, but got it over the Super as it comes in an XL for my large noggin, while the Super maxes out at L. The Super looks much nicer, is more adjustable, and looks to be more comfortable. I've found air flow on my Stoker to be just fine. When I was looking, the Stoker was $70 and the Super was $120, easy decision there, but at $15 I think I'd learn for the Super


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I have the Stoker, my uncle and primary riding partner has the Super.
I generally agree with rprearce1475, although I think 'looks nicer' is subjective. The Super is a sharp looking lid, no doubt, but I don't care for many of the colors, I really love my 'construction-cone' orange Stoker. 
At MSRP, both my uncle and I agreed the Stoker is the better value. **As long as you don't use or want the GoPro/light mount.** I hate that my Stoker doesn't have that, and can't be added. 

If you can get a Super for $15 more, yeah, I'd go Super as well.


----------



## thongy (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you for the info guys. Haha! I was going to order the matte green on the Stoker, but then found an awesome deal for the Super.

If anyone is interested you can get the Stoker for $40 shipped or Super for $55 shipped on jensonusa still lots of bigger sizes left.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

That's a sick deal on the Super. Too bad I have a child's head and would need a small.
I did get my Stoker for $32 from REI so I can't complain.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm interested to know how the fit between these two compare. I normally wear a medium but the medium Super is unbelievably tight on the sides of my head. Haven't seen or tried a Stoker.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The stoker felt great on me, and the super felt pretty bad. Not bad quality, the quality of it felt great, but it just didnt fit. I went in all excited to buy a super, but I couldnt wait to take the medium off my head, and the large was gigantic! The medium stoker was roomier and felt better.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

r1Gel said:


> I'm interested to know how the fit between these two compare. I normally wear a medium but the medium Super is unbelievably tight on the sides of my head. Haven't seen or tried a Stoker.


My girlfriend and I wear Stokers. This weekend she tried on a friend's Super 2 and it fit tight despite being the same "size" as her Stoker. It was tight enough that she said she would need a medium when she switches to a Super 2R.


----------



## Graveldad (Mar 31, 2015)

I've got one of each, neither are the mips version though and I hear that greatly affects the fit. Stoker is very comfortable, the visor is useless (too narrow and rounded) and it funnels sweat onto my glasses. The super is very comfortable but not as comfortable as the stoker, the removable chin bar is awesome, the visor actually blocks the sun and it funnels sweat down my temples where it doesn't foul vision. So for me, the super wins, it's the helmet I grab 9 out of 10 rides..

Oh yeah, hello mtbr! First post!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

One Pivot said:


> The medium stoker was roomier and felt better.


Just the info I was looking for.
Thanks!


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

F8L said:


> My girlfriend and I wear Stokers. This weekend she tried on a friend's Super 2 and it fit tight despite being the same "size" as her Stoker. It was tight enough that she said she would need a medium when she switches to a Super 2R.


My thoughts too. I might need to go for a large if I get the Super.
Thanks.


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

Graveldad said:


> I've got one of each, neither are the mips version though and I hear that greatly affects the fit. Stoker is very comfortable, the visor is useless (too narrow and rounded) and it funnels sweat onto my glasses. The super is very comfortable but not as comfortable as the stoker, the removable chin bar is awesome, the visor actually blocks the sun and it funnels sweat down my temples where it doesn't foul vision. So for me, the super wins, it's the helmet I grab 9 out of 10 rides..
> 
> Oh yeah, hello mtbr! First post!


'appreciate the input :thumbsup:
edit: wanted to add that I think I tried on the original Super (not v2; no MIPS). I've read posts that say the Super 2 fits differently from v1.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

r1Gel said:


> My thoughts too. I might need to go for a large if I get the Super.
> Thanks.


NP! Just try and find a place that offers easy returns just in case.


----------



## Fastline (Jan 16, 2015)

I have the Stoker, Super 2 version 1, and the Super 2R with chin bar, all 3 are non-MIPS. As for fit and comfort, the Stoker and Super 2 fit like a glove, can wear those lids all day long. The Super 2R is a different story, it rides hard on two spots on my head just above my ears. I removed the dense rubber pads on each side as suggested in another post on this helmet and it helped some but still nothing like the other two Bell's I have. I still like the Super 2R for functionality but wished it fit better.


----------

